# Sony CDX-C90 + XDP-4000



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sony CDX-C90 & 4000xdp Processor MINT MINT MINT LBNIB | eBay

Rockytophigh's


----------



## APTOYOTA (Oct 25, 2010)

That's a sweet HU, don't see those for sale often. It's the same unit my dad used to use in competition... oh the nostalgia.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks guys! I need the moolah right now for sure more than I need a badass setup. Lowered the buy it now & starting bid to less than I paid. 

Surely someone wants a deal on a quality setup.


----------

